# Which Airline In Your Rideshare Driving Experience Has The Cheapest (Non-Tipping) Riders? 3 Choices Allowed.



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

According to the The International Air Transport Association these are 8 of the top 15 North American Airlines with the most passengers a year. I had to cut the list off at 8 because....board limit.

Here's the complete list so if yours isn't one of the eight.


Aeromexico AirlinesAir CanadaAlaska AirlinesAllegiant AirlinesAmerican AirlinesDelta AirlinesFrontier AirlinesHawaiian AirlinesJetBlue AirlinesSouthwest AirlinesSpirit AirlinesUnited AirlinesViva Aerobus AirlinesVolaris AirlinesWestJet Airlines
For the curious my vote was Spirit Airlines Passengers hands down, without a doubt, unequivocally, are the absolute worst airport ride, to and from, tippers. The worst! Did I mention WORST!!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If a pax takes a cheap airline don’t expect a tip.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If a pax takes a cheap airline don't expect a tip.


I know, and I'm completely ok with them being shamed into tipping since doing the thing most of them know is the right thing simply because it's the right thing doesn't seem to be working with them.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

$10 on a $20 fare (their price before tip) heading to a $30 Frontier flight to Vegas. You never really know. Airport rides are some of the best tipping rides anyway. I am sure there are some trends with airport destinations and airlines with tipping, but it would be hard to do anything productive with that information.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I tend to agree and I think peteyvavs has it right the cheaper airlines are more likely to be utilized more the price conscious flyer. To me that doesn't really excuse it because if anything that just means that had more to use for a tip. Who knows maybe it'll hit The Google and someone's unrelated search request and spark some conversation. That and I'm curious what other driver's are finding really.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Karmas a bytch....Maybe they will reconsider the tip mid air when the planes engines fail?

We can only hope....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> According to the The International Air Transport Association these are 8 of the top 15 North American Airlines with the most passengers a year. I had to cut the list off at 8 because....board limit.
> 
> Here's the complete list so if yours isn't one of the eight.
> 
> ...


Not close, Spirit.
Pax will park at close by hospital parking lots or other open places.
Spirit also makes more $$$ than other airlines due to low overhead + planes don't sit idle for too long.
Spirit ticker symbol
SAVE&#128513;
American Airlines flights to Brazil has a long idle time in Brazil. Planes get maintenance work done during unproductive time &#128513;


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mbd said:


> Not close, Spirit.
> Pax will park at close by hospital parking lots or other open places.
> Spirit also makes more $$$ than other airlines due to low overhead + planes don't sit idle for too long.
> Spirit ticker symbol
> ...


YES! I've dropped off several Spirit flyers at medical facility parking garages, free ones. So they're short rides, and the idiots sit in the back and pat themselves on the back out loud at how clever they are for avoiding a full airport fare never realizing they're pissing drivers off with that shit. One particularly entitled pax and her boyfriend did that but to top it off they hid a small companion dog between the two of them so they could enter the car unchallenged. Joke was on them because I 1 *ed and filed an abuse of service animal laws complaint on them. I even got a call back from the rideshare company from some lady who spoke English well and whose job it was to investigate those claims. Wasn't even aware they did that.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I would bet there is a massive overlap of non-tippers and people who steal parking spots. They know the value of a dollar and want to save at any possible cost.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I would bet there is a massive overlap of non-tippers and people who steal parking spots. They know the value of a dollar and want to save at any possible cost.


I've never really considered it but It wouldn't surprise me to learn you're spot on in your assessment.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> I've never really considered it but It wouldn't surprise me to learn you're spot on in your assessment.


They told me I was too smart for rideshare. They were wrong because I enjoyed it for a couple of months. You sound too smart for rideshare too.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> They told me I was too smart for rideshare. They were wrong because I enjoyed it for a couple of months. You sound too smart for rideshare too.


My ego wants to agree with you but my reality begs to differ, and my id keeps pimp slapping my ego into submission for it.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I fly spirit all the time. But I have non rideshare get me as family or friends available. Same go’s for them at no charge. But rideshare I tip 99.9% of the time. All cash. 

I screwed up an in app tip the other day. Found out I couldn’t tip after I rated him. This was my first ever attempt at the in app as I had no cash on me to hand the guy. Great short ride too. Felt like shit for it honestly. 

We are in the service industry as drivers. This is always a tipping industry.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> They told me I was too smart for rideshare. They were wrong because I enjoyed it for a couple of months. You sound too smart for rideshare too.


I think both of you guys are too smart for rideshare.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think both of you guys are too smart for rideshare.


Good because I quit!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

I tried to select all 8 but it only let me choose 3


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> I tried to select all 8 but it only let me choose 3


LOL. Well in fairness I did kind of warn you in the description there were only three choices allowed.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't do a lot of airport trips but when I do most are American and a few have been SouthWest. Most of the SouthWest flyers have tipped and I would say about 50% of the American flyers have tipped.

I have dropped off 6 people at private airports where they have their own planes. All of them have tipped, a couple of them very well.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I don't do a lot of airport trips but when I do most are American and a few have been SouthWest. Most of the SouthWest flyers have tipped and I would say about 50% of the American flyers have tipped.
> 
> I have dropped off 6 people at private airports where they have their own planes. All of them have tipped, a couple of them very well.


Southwest, United, & Delta are the best tippers for both drop off and pickup. Spirit, & Frontier the worst for both drop off and pickup here.

Your tip rate is better than mine currently but then again my tipping rate was a heck of a lot better before uber's professional rewards program started.

It's one of the reasons why I really do believe they're churning part time drivers a lot faster since they started the new rewards program. I also have a sneaking suspicion it was more prevalent in CA which is part of the reason they recently started showing pickup drop off and expected earnings info in such a half handed manner. They're testing it out. Also one last think the guy who spearheaded the new professional rewards program left Uber and I suspect it wasn't exactly under the best of terms. All speculation of course, not the fact that the spearhead of the rewards program left he surely did.

Funny thing is I suspect uber's reward program is also having a negative impact on Lyft's retention numbers because a high percentage of drivers do both, and if they decide to leave because their uber pings turned to poop in a short period of time that's obviously going to impact the number of drivers available for lyft.


----------

